# Pay up Apple users!



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.businessinsider.com/ipad-air-2-pricing-2014-10 

Here's your new iPad for $499 but wait you really can't do much with 16gb so fork over another $100... And you know they will. Good business or not..


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Your paying for the name. Just like Benjamin Moore, or Nike.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Always had Apple computers and likely always will. They become obsolete before ever breaking down - at least that's been our experience. 

Wife bought an ipad and loves it. I have a Galaxy tablet and am okay with it. We both have Android phones but will likely switch to iphones on the next go around.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

RH said:


> Always had Apple computers and likely always will. They become obsolete before ever breaking down - at least that's been our experience.
> 
> Wife bought an ipad and loves it. I have a Galaxy tablet and am okay with it. We both have Android phones but will likely switch to iphones on the next go around.


With the apps that are out can do almost anything with iPad .. Except to upgrade that's where the memory comes in. I have an app called quickoffice I use for excel and word cost $9.99 :thumbsup: I still use PC in my sit down office but all else is iPad.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The WW's wifi mini has 16 GB and she's perfectly content - but she don't use it for much more'n surfing, email, solitaire, camera, and such. No data plan with it. 

And it cost about the same as advertized on that site.

IPads are iPads. If you want a computer, buy a computer. 

And since there are a gazillion models, set ups, and OS's to choose from, there is something for everyone. 

Jake has a Galaxy 5 and feels it far superior to an iToy.

To each there own.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I know a quite a few people that have gone from an Iphone to the Galaxy and said they prefer the Galaxy. That said I don't think any computer can stand up to Apple.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone see the news stories about "applepay"? Pretty interesting.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will not be able to use apple pay for awhile (would need to upgrade) but after having a credit card that was used during both the Target and the Home Depot hacks, I am thinking a single use number for every transaction that would be useless if someone gets it could be nice.

Of course, the question is how secure is Apple's system that holds the original data then?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I will not be able to use apple pay for awhile (would need to upgrade) but after having a credit card that was used during both the Target and the Home Depot hacks, I am thinking a single use number for every transaction that would be useless if someone gets it could be nice.
> 
> Of course, the question is how secure is Apple's system that holds the original data then?



we are SERIOUSLY considering paying CASH 

If any venders would accept it

"Do you accept cash"
"Yes, with three forms of federal identification"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

We are paying cash for many more items these days and starting to write more checks as well.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I like cash but there is always the potential scrutiny from the IRS. I suppose if you keep your receipts in order you're ok.


----------

